# etc-update di MMMMMM...

## koma

uff apro questo topic per tutti quelli nuovi che come me a volte hanno problemi... e provano a fare qualcosina da soli .. chiedete sempre..

 ad eempio il comando 

```

#etc-update

.. cut..

-5

..cut..

```

Non datelo

perderete ogni configurazione

----------

## Legolas80

Tutti usano questo etc-update... ma sono io l'unico che si modifica a manina tutti i file di configurazione quando vengono aggiornati?

----------

## shev

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Tutti usano questo etc-update... ma sono io l'unico che si modifica a manina tutti i file di configurazione quando vengono aggiornati?

 

Lo facevo anch'io all'inizio, ma etc-update se usato bene è veramente comodo e molto pratico (es.: il merge interattivo, davvero comodo). Ti consiglio di imparare ad usarlo (che poi è facile, nulla di particolare), può fare molto comodo e velocizzarti il lavoro altrimenti noioso di fare tutto da sè.

koma: certo che te le vai proprio a cercare... te lo dice anche cosa succede con -5...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## jdoe

io di solito guardo la lista dei files di comfig, e quelli che conosco (ergo ci ho già messo le mani/fatto le mie impostazioni) li modifico con il merge interattivo... quando sono rimasti gli alri che non conosco/non mi interessano vado di -5 (mi fido  :Very Happy: )

anche se non è proprio un bel metodo è veoce e finora non ho avuto nessun problema...

----------

## Benve

ma etc-update non è altro che vi?

E' 6 mesi che rimando il studiarmi un tutorial di vi... emacs mi ha un po stancato

----------

## koma

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ma etc-update non è altro che vi?
> 
> E' 6 mesi che rimando il studiarmi un tutorial di vi... emacs mi ha un po stancato

 

idee confuse eh?

Vi è un editor di testo (come nano)

etc-update è un programma che aggiorna automaticamente i tuoi file di configurazione

----------

## koma

Domanda come metto in italiano la shell? e soprattutto come imposto la tastiera italiana? (tutto in shell eh?)

----------

## Benve

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   ma etc-update non è altro che vi?
> 
> E' 6 mesi che rimando il studiarmi un tutorial di vi... emacs mi ha un po stancato 
> 
> idee confuse eh?
> ...

 

Io ho avviato una volta nella mia vita etc-update, mi sembrava che aprisse vi con i file da "mergare" avrò visto male  :Sad: 

Comunque anche se non lo uso so cosa è Vi  :Mad:  , lascia pure

per impostare la shell intendi KEYMAP="it" in /etc/rc.conf ?

il comando a mano è loadkeys

----------

## Peach

 *koma wrote:*   

> Domanda come metto in italiano la shell? e soprattutto come imposto la tastiera italiana? (tutto in shell eh?)

 

mettere in italiano la shell significa avere il charset corretto ? (iso8895-15)

leggiti la localisation guide

per avere font più piccoli ho usato CONSOLEFONT="lat0-08"  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

Thz molto esauriente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Ciao a tutti mi sa che aprirò un altro post .. cmq

vi pasto il mio rc.conf

il problema è che provo a scrivere - e mi scriva / qnd la tastiera è ankora americana.

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.20 2003/04/27 18:39:59 azarah Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/it2.map.gz"

# The map to load for extended keyboards.  Most users should leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAP="windowkeys"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-08"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="CEST"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | elogin | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="entrance"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

```

e oltretutto ho provato invece di mettere 

```
KEYMAP="/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/it2.map.gz" 
```

mettere solo 

```
KEYMAP="it2"
```

Ps dove posso vedere i charset? quelli che mi avete suggerito nn si leggono a 1280*1024  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

Perche' "it2"? "it" non funziona?  O mi sono perso qualcosa io? :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Perche' "it2"? "it" non funziona?  O mi sono perso qualcosa io?

 

it2 è er le tastiere nuove =)

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Lo facevo anch'io all'inizio, ma etc-update se usato bene è veramente comodo e molto pratico (es.: il merge interattivo, davvero comodo).

 

D'altronde, essendo ispirato al mergemaster di FreeBSD, non poteva essere altrimenti.  :Wink: 

C'è solo una cosa che gli manca: la possibilità di aprire interattivamente un editor nel caso si voglia aggiustare a mano qualcosina prima di fare il merge.

Attualmente, per ogni pezzo di configurazione diverso, o prendi la versione che ti propone lui o ti tieni la tua.

In qualche caso, potrebbe essere utile prendere le modifiche che vorrebbe fare Portage al tuo pezzo di configurazione, ma senza perdere quelle che, eventualmente, avessi già fatto tu.

----------

## leon_73

 *koma wrote:*   

> it2 è er le tastiere nuove =)

 

Scusa la domanda, ma cose' una tastoera italiana nuova???

Ci sono delle nuove lettere che il nostro governo ha forgiato senza che io me ne accorgessi???  :Shocked: 

Leo

----------

## Peach

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   Perche' "it2"? "it" non funziona?  O mi sono perso qualcosa io? 
> 
> it2 è er le tastiere nuove =)

 

veramente nel mio (al di là della scelta di "it" o "it2") ho questo semplicemente:

```
KEYMAP="it"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-08"

```

----------

## koma

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   it2 è er le tastiere nuove =) 
> 
> Scusa la domanda, ma cose' una tastoera italiana nuova???
> 
> Ci sono delle nuove lettere che il nostro governo ha forgiato senza che io me ne accorgessi??? 
> ...

 

i tasti xtra e le varie stupidaggini che sono state agiunte col tempo 8confronta una vecchia ibm nera (quella con i tasti che fanno crack crackper intenderci ) e una nuova per dire della Microzozz ( le tasyiere e i mouse son le uniche cose decenti che fanno)

----------

## Josuke

fammi un esempio di tasto extra che sto cercando di capire    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

credo che i tasti extra siano cose tipo:

avvio rapido di autlock (outlook)

avvio rapido di exploder (explorer)

avvio rapido della connessione ad internet

tasto del menu di winzozz (la winestra stupida e schifosa di windoze... massi! il tasto tra ctrl e alt!)

e altre cose (la mia tastiera ha standby, accensione e spegnimento del PC)

[TIP]

Sapevate che anche l'invio non e' un singolo tasto?

Anche il tab e altre cose... all'inizio erano combinazioni di tasti (ctrl+qlks)

[/TIP]

Ciauz

----------

## akiross

ah, sapevate che esiste un nuovo tasto rapido?

Ideato esclusivamente per i sistemi operativi M$, e inutile quindi su Linux:

si chiama RBT, ed equivale alla pressione di Ctr+Alt+Canc   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ovviamente scherzo. E' inutile una cosa simile, quando c'e' gia questa:

http://web.tiscali.it/no-redirect-tiscali/raskz/Follie/Nuova_tastiera.htm

ciauz

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> credo che i tasti extra siano cose tipo:
> 
> avvio rapido di autlock (outlook)
> 
> avvio rapido di exploder (explorer)
> ...

 

Che in ogni caso non mi risulta siano gestiti da it2. I tasti multimediali (che sarebbero quelli che dici) vanno gestiti con utility apposite (a meno di sconvolgenti cambiamenti avvenuti in questi utlimi mesi). Cmq basta aprirseli sti due file e vedere che differenze hanno, che ci vuole! Si chiama OpenSource non a caso...  :Wink: 

(ed ora dopo aver dato l'ultimo esame (per quest'anno) me ne vo a riposare che sono letteralmente fuso, avete scritto troppa roba per poterla leggere con la dovuta attenzione   :Laughing:  )

----------

## akiross

no, infatti, non credo che siano gestiti quei tasti

ricordo che per abilitare il tasto di windoze di cui parlavo prima, bisognava cambiare qualcosa in xf86config, se non erro

tipo... dovevi prendere il codice del tasto e assegnargli una delle funzioni che ci sono in X... o cose cosi

per me comunque va bene una normale tastiera  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## Josuke

quindi sto it2 che sarebbe???

----------

## akiross

dovrebbe essere il formato della tastiera.

cioe', la tastiera italiana viene identificata come it o it2 (a seconda dei tasti credo)

cioe', se vuoi che il tuo sistema sia consigurato per una tastiera italiana scegli it2 (e credo vada anche con it)

ciauz

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cioe', se vuoi che il tuo sistema sia consigurato per una tastiera italiana scegli it2 (e credo vada anche con it)
> 
> ciauz

 

Oggi per curiosità ho dato un'occhiata ai due file in questione, provandoli  e devo dire che di differenze non ne ho viste, con l'uno e con l'altro funziona ogni tasto che mi serve nello stesso modo. Se ci sono differenze che mi sono sfuggite dubito siano cmq di grandissima utilità. Si accettano smentite  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

io ricordo che con una avevo dei casini con alcuni tasti tipo la ù, che anziche' quella mi dava un carattere trano (non ricordo se era il Pigrego o il Ro) e altri 2 tasti mi davano problemi simili.

pero' non so dirti se li avevo con it o it2

ciauz

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   
> 
> cioe', se vuoi che il tuo sistema sia consigurato per una tastiera italiana scegli it2 (e credo vada anche con it)
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

Confermo, non ho avuto problemi con nessuna delle due

----------

## koma

e allora a scanso di equivoci dato che tutte le vostre tastiere saranno "multimediali" o cmq con qlc tastino strano tenetevi it2.

oltretutto avevo trovato un programmino per la configurazione di questi tasti ora nn mi viene il nome e nn ricordo il programma... cmq appena lo ritrovo ve lo passo

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> e allora a scanso di equivoci dato che tutte le vostre tastiere saranno "multimediali" o cmq con qlc tastino strano tenetevi it2.
> 
> oltretutto avevo trovato un programmino per la configurazione di questi tasti ora nn mi viene il nome e nn ricordo il programma... cmq appena lo ritrovo ve lo passo

 

Pensa che io ho una tastiera multimediale (quelle sborone della logitech senza fili) e nel dubbio ho messo apposta it, proprio per non farti contento!   :Twisted Evil: 

Il programmino che dicevi per gestire i tasti multimediali è (o meglio sono, visto che ne conosco due):

- hotkeys, quello che uso e preferisco

- lineakd, nuovo e abbastanza promettente

sicuramente da provare per chi ha tali tastiere.

----------

## marchino

Beh ragazzi non sopporto le tastiere piene di ammenicoli (anche se ne possiedo una perchè costava meno di una normale   :Wink:  ), ma posso dire due cose:

1. Nel pannello di controllo dello gnomo si possono associare questi tasti ai vari programmi ecc.

2. Anche il BIOS ci si mette: quando schiaccio CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE invece di uscire da X mi si spegne il PC   :Mad: 

----------

## akiross

io ho visto che e' possibile settare, non ricordo dove ma credo nel pannello di KDE, le funzioni dei tasti combinati.

Io ho settato (come di default) ctrl+alt+bkspace per killare X.

E una dritta:

non sono espertissimo di linux, ma leggendo in giro e sentendo dire da esperti, Linux non si appoggia mai al BIOS (a parte la fase di inizializzazione, e credo di shutdown), quindi se premendo CTRL+ALT+CANC o BKSPACE ti si spegne il PC e' settato male Linux, dato che il BIOS viene escluso.

Ho scoperto queste cose quando avevo bisogno di utilizzare le routine del BIOS nei miei programmi, come facevo a scuola su windoze. Leggendo in giro ho scoperto che l'unico modo per utilizzare il BIOS da Linux e' scavallare un certo sistema di protezione usato da Linux, cosa abbastanza complicata.

Esperti mi hanno consigliato di usare le funzioni di Linux, che oltre essere piu' performanti sono anceh piu' semplici da usare.

Comunque cerca bene, magari sono nei file di configurazione del sistema le combinazioni di tasi, ma non cernta molto il BIOS

Ciauz

----------

## marchino

 *akiross wrote:*   

> CTRL+ALT+CANC o BKSPACE ti si spegne il PC e' settato male Linux, dato che il BIOS viene escluso.
> 
> 

 

Ho dedotto che questa combinazione di tasti fosse associata alle funzioni del BIOS in quanto se premo la stessa sequenza di tasti a PC spento mi si riaccende.

Il fatto è che se premo CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE mi si spegne il pc SENZA fare lo shutdown  :Sad: 

Ciao

----------

## cerri

 *marchino wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che se premo CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE mi si spegne il pc SENZA fare lo shutdown 

 

Grave e fuori standard, quella sequenza e' usata proprio da X...  :Sad: 

----------

## akiross

CHEEE???

A PC spento se premi la combinazione dei tasti il PC si riaccende??

sul serio?

non e' che in realta' non si spegne ma c'e' uno standby, o altre modelita' simili?

Cioe', lo standby e' quanto il PC si "blocca", rimanendo acceso, e se muovi il mouse o premi dei tasti quello riprende come era stato lasciato

C'e' invece la "sospensione", se non mi sbaglio, che e' una copia dei dati mantenuti in memoria RAM sull'hdd, e il computer viene effettivamente spento. All'accensione c'e' la possibilita' di recuperare i dati, come se niente fosse (almeno credo, non l'ho mai verificato con i miei occhi)

Adesso mi sorge il dubbio: non e' che il tuo PC si sospende?

Altra domanda, che dovrebbe togliere ogni dubbio:

se premi Ctrl+Alt+Bkspace, il PC si spegne, di botto oppure esce dal window manager, termina X, chiude i processi e fa lo shutdown - proprio come uno spegnimento regolare?

Se e' come nel primo caso, direi che e' una sospensione, piu' che uno spegnimento vero a proprio.

E alla accensione successiva, cosa succede? Viene fatta la verifica degli hard disk (non so come si chiama quella procedura di verifica... : ) oppure parte tutto regolare?

Facci sapere

ciauz

----------

## marchino

 *akiross wrote:*   

> CHEEE???
> 
> A PC spento se premi la combinazione dei tasti il PC si riaccende??
> 
> sul serio?
> ...

 

Proprio così! Il PC lo posso accendere e spegnere direttamente da tastiera premendo CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE. Notare che questa cosa non è configurabile da BIOS, inoltre il PC non va in standby perché al riavvio esegue in toto un cold-boot (incluso il fsck dei dischi).

Per la cronaca la MB è una Gigabyte GA-8SR533

Ciao

----------

## akiross

ummm strano davvero

hai provato a guardare i file di configurazione?

----------

## cerri

Mi sembra strano: in genere queste funzioni sono configurabili dal bios... almeno a livello abilita/disabilita... sei proprio sicuro sicuro sicuro?!?!!?!?!   :Cool: 

----------

## marchino

Ho fatto una ricerca in Google ed ho scoperto che gli amici della Gigabyte hanno inserito questa bella sequenza di tasti per spegnere rapidamente il PC.

Beh, che vi devo dire, tenetene conto quando dovrete scegliere una nuova motherboard   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## dnix

alla base del discorso tastiere... che bisogno c'e' di abilitare quei tasti se ti servono solo per quella m...a di cose? (outlook, ie, excel, word ...   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## shev

 *dnix wrote:*   

> alla base del discorso tastiere... che bisogno c'e' di abilitare quei tasti se ti servono solo per quella m...a di cose? (outlook, ie, excel, word ...   )

 

Bhe, io li ho abbinati a mplayer, xmms, volume, mute, sylpheed, firebird etc etc, e ti assicuro che sono veramente comodi. In pochi secondi e senza staccare le mani dalla tastiera (il mouse non so nemmeno cosa sia ormai  :Razz:  ) fai tutto. Con una logitech, ma anche con le ms non ci sono problemi.

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> CHEEE???
> 
> cut..
> 
> E alla accensione successiva, cosa succede? Viene fatta la verifica degli hard disk (non so come si chiama quella procedura di verifica... : ) oppure parte tutto regolare?
> ...

 

Beh, non ci vedo nulla di strano: i mac si accendono da tastiera da sempre. aggiungi che il tuo pc, spento, non lo e' mai del tutto.... nemmanco se stacchi la spina, a dir la verità (in fondo c'e' sempre la batteria. Anche se puo' capitarti la mb sfigata con il chip.... vabbe' brutti ricordi..)...

Dicevo, la tastiera prende la corrente dalla ps/2 (o dove cavolo l'attaccano oggi: io ho ancora una di quelle belle vecchie tastiere senza logo del demonio... con la base ancora di metallo.... se pesa, ragazzi!), e in ogni caso alla mb; e la mb c'ha sempre la corrente attaccata ----> indi per cui la quale.... bastano quel tantino di modifiche  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## _Echelon_

io ho premuto x sbaglio la barra spaziatrice a pc spento e mi si è acceso  :Smile: 

da allora lo accendo così  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  ehehehe

----------

